

Air Force Aims to 'Rewrite Laws of Cyberspace' - randrews
http://blog.wired.com/defense/2008/11/air-force-aims.html

======
randrews
The article reads, to me, like a bunch of Air Force managers decided to think
outside the box, and a bunch of tech people are telling them why none of it
makes sense, and they aren't listening.

Anyone involved in this project has my pity.

